# 13dpo squinter?



## Lisa Wilson

Hey! I’m going a little crazy this cycle. I’ve already had three babies, so I am familiar with my pregnant body vs PMS body, but I am perplexed at the moment. With my DS, I didn’t know I was pregnant until 6 weeks (he was an oops so I wasn’t paying any attention to my cycle). With my first DD, I didn’t get a bfp until 14dpo (tracked cycle). Finally, with my second DD, I didn’t get a positive until 13dpo (tracked cycle). This week I have had pinching/pulling in abdomen, terribly sore bbs, I *think* my nipples are getting a brown ring around them, crying over eeeeeeverything (seriously, I cried during a scene in My Cousin Vinny the other day; hubs looked at me like I was cuckoo), I am craving ramen noodles like nobody’s business like I did with my second DD. I have also been sleeping very hot and sweaty, which has always been a thing for me. 
Anyway, this morning, I took a test and within 10 minutes I got the faintest squinter of a line. I will post a pic to see what you think. I just don’t know if it’s an evap or what. I had what I thought was a faint bfp on 9dpo, but then I got another bfn on 10dpo. I didn’t test on 11 or 12dpo because my heart just couldn’t take it. If I’m not pregnant, then I need to get my head checked because I swear I feel pregnant.


----------



## Lisa Wilson

Here is a slightly edited one


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye but I would try a pink dye. Good luck :)


----------



## ALiKO

I agree with Bevziibubble something is also catching my eye. Maybe wait a day or 2 and test again.


----------



## Lisa Wilson

Got a bfn on a frer this morning. AF is due today, but no sign of her. :confused:


----------



## Lisa Wilson

Got a bfn on a frer this morning. AF is due today, but no sign of her. :confused:


----------



## Aphy

So confusing! *hugs*


----------



## CharCharxxx

There's definitely a blue coloured line there even if it is light it's there. Surprised the frer was bfn. Try again either tomorrow or Monday. Good luck! X


----------



## Bellaloo12

Have you retested frers were also not positive for me until af was late with my last pregnancy. x


----------



## Deethehippy

Maybe try a Superdrug one if AF stays away...good luck.


----------

